# Female Animals More Humanoid Than Male Animals



## Ednawalker (Dec 5, 2012)

How come many anthropomorphic female animal characters tend to be drawn closer to the "human" end of the sliding scale of anthropomorphism when the anthropomorphic male animal characters? The male animals tend to stick to the general body conventions of their species, while the female animals tend to have more humanoid bodies, often with human-style breasts. For example, Cleo (female cat) from Heathcliff and The Catillac Cats is more anthropomorphic than Riff Raff (male cat), Lola Bunny (female bunny) is more anthropomorphic than Bugs Bunny (male bunny), and Clarice (female chipmunk) from "Two Chips and a Miss" is more anthropomorphic than Chip and Dale (male chipmunks).


----------



## Mentova (Dec 5, 2012)

Because boobs.

Seriously, I am 99% sure that is the answer. It's probably waaaay easier to market a "sexy" female character.


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Because boobs.
> 
> Seriously, I am 99% sure that is the answer. It's probably waaaay easier to market a "sexy" female character.


Pretty much this.

Plus as far as character design goes, you have to differentiate your genders somehow. With females this is much easier, just add a curve here and there. Human females are also more aesthetically pleasing than their animal counterparts (who, surprise, look almost exactly the same as males), so they make for a more visually interesting and appealing character.


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep, what Mentova said. Boobies.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 5, 2012)

Possible majoriy of the time "sexsells"


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2012)

I have to be honest here, I hadn't noticed at all


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 5, 2012)

Humanoid Female Animals 

I tend to think there's a sexual, boob-based reason for this too. Personally I'd rather have males and females presented with their real-life sexual dimorphism. Feels more realistic. I know we're talking about fictional anthros here, but you know what I mean. Just throw a bow on there, or give her long eyelashes, idk.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 5, 2012)

I think the answer is that men are generally allowed to be unattractive, while women _must_ have sexual appeal for an audience to be interested in them. We see this consistently in film and television, where the male is supposed to be relatable, while the female is supposed to be desirable.

I can think of hundreds of movies where the dumpy, endearing loser gets the hot girl in the end, but it's rare to see a female in that role who ends up with the handsome prince. She always falls for the loyal friend after she realizes hot guys are all jerks, and she always has quite a bit of sex appeal despite every effort to make her seem average. It's sexism.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2012)

I think it's mostly for boobs. But to be honest I haven't noticed this at all.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2012)

Most straight men like tits, not teets.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 5, 2012)

Female anthro animals aren't sexy at all if kept too far from the human side of the scale...in fact...here's something that will haunt your dreams: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/18/The_Young_Family.jpg

This is why they're given human breasts...because when it comes down to it, the sex appeal (for most people on FA, hopefully) comes from the human aspects of the character. So, for most people, a six-breasted dog-woman would be frightening.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 5, 2012)

My character lacks tits and a female shape. She looks gender androgynous because if you were to anthro her thats what the fuck she looks like :I

You dont see female dogs look outwardly majorly different than their male counterparts >:/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My character lacks tits and a female shape. She looks gender androgynous because if you were to anthro her thats what the fuck she looks like :I


I do still see it's a she even without tits n' a definitive ladyfemale shape though


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I do still see it's a she even without tits n' a definitive ladyfemale shape though



Idk man, I find that really hard personally.

There is a subtle sign though, aside from the obvious ballsack and how they pee. I can't quite put my finger on it. The eyes, maybe?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 5, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I do still see it's a she even without tits n' a definitive ladyfemale shape though




Males look just like her but taller and wider hips/shoulders >:3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, I thought Coffee was talking about dogs.

How did I do that

my bad


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Males look just like her but taller and wider hips/shoulders >:3


Well then. Pretty femmy species :V


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 5, 2012)

Because boobs and curvy hips.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2012)

BOOOOOOBBIIIIEESSS!!!


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 5, 2012)

Seriously no real female animal has boobs.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2012)

GhostWolf said:


> Seriously no real female animal has boobs.



Fuckin' humans and their fake anatomy


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

1. Dimorphism

2. Fap-bait.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 5, 2012)

I think we the body such as glorious bewbs they have to be there along with the feminine body for us to tell the sex. What i find wierd is when their heads and faces are more human than males. Theres that noire style anthro cat comic where the males look like actual cats while the females look very human in my opinion.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 5, 2012)

Pretty much boobs. 

Not, mind you, that it's necessarily strictly a matter of sex appeal (though in furry art that's certainly a major factor.) In humans, the presence or absence of boobs is one of the primary ways we differentiate between males and females. It's an easy way to make a character look 'female,' along with giving them wider hips and a pronounced sway in their walk. This requires a more human looking frame overall. Human male distinguishing characteristics tend to be lost on anthro characters, since they can be confused with just the natural traits of a species and the art style the character is being drawn in. If you have multiple anthropomorphic characters of different species, it can be hard to have a consistent way of distinguishing sexes, since each species has it's own set of sexual characteristics. "Boobs female, no boobs male" can be applied across all characters to avoid confusion, even if it makes no biological sense. 

/overanalysis.


----------



## Ednawalker (Dec 5, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I think we the body such as glorious bewbs they have to be there along with the feminine body for us to tell the sex. What i find wierd is when their heads and faces are more human than males. Theres that noire style anthro cat comic where the males look like actual cats while the females look very human in my opinion.



That comic is called Blacksad.


----------



## Ednawalker (Dec 5, 2012)

There are a few inversions of this, in which the male animal is the more humanoid of the two.  In the Kung Fu Panda movies and TV Show, Tai Lung (a male snow leopard) has a body that looks more human-like than that of Master Tigress (a female tiger) and the Wu Sisters (three female snow leopards). His body is muscular and looks more human-like so as to contrast with their sleeker, leaner body.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Ednawalker said:


> There are a few inversions of this, in which the male animal is the more humanoid of the two.  In the Kung Fu Panda movies and TV Show, Tai Lung (a male snow leopard) has a body that looks more human-like than that of Master Tigress (a female tiger) and the Wu Sisters (three female snow leopards). His body is muscular and looks more human-like so as to contrast with their sleeker, leaner body.



With that contrast, I think the intention is to denote the strongest or more lithe fighters other than the cartoony way that some cartoons show sexual dimorphism. Arguably, you see the same portrayl in SWAT cats than in Chip and Dales or Ducktales. 
Other than that, I agree.


----------



## Greycoat (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't really think it has much at all to do with animals at all. When I do caricatures of people, I tend to notice that a lot of the women I draw look the same, face structure wise. Most of the women I draw do not have pronounced cheekbones, jaws, noses, or brows and have very soft features. However when I draw men, I get a wide variety of shapes and proportions. So I figure that for Anthro characters, they focus on that aspect and make animistic features more pronounced and cartoony looking as well.

But also sex appeal. That really gets attention.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven't noticed this at all, nor am I just starting to notice it.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 6, 2012)

Hadn't given this much thought until just now. 

Gonna say, boobs is probably the most widely applicable answer. Not universal though by any means.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 6, 2012)

Ednawalker said:


> There are a few inversions of this, in which the male animal is the more humanoid of the two.  In the Kung Fu Panda movies and TV Show, Tai Lung (a male snow leopard) has a body that looks more human-like than that of Master Tigress (a female tiger) and the Wu Sisters (three female snow leopards). His body is muscular and looks more human-like so as to contrast with their sleeker, leaner body.


Another KFP fan? Yesss! Well Tai Lung is the villain and more specifically the epitome of Kung Fu prowess pre-Po. It makes sense that his design would be super imposing. 

I remember the artists who created Tigress saying in commentary that they were going to give her a subtle bust line, but decided it wasn't necessary. They didn't want to sexualize her and I think that's a great aspect of her character. Lots of viewers mistake her for a man at first though. Hell it's a (hilarious) running gag in the series that people mistake Tigress for a male. 

I'm guessing the creators followed suit with the Wu and successive females.


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

If anyone has ever wondered why the males don't wear pants but the females do, well, this is why [NSFW fosho].


----------



## dwitefry (Dec 6, 2012)

Tits is the answer to a lot of things...
But to give a more involved answer; personally speaking, when designing an anthropomorphic character - regardless of what's being anthropomorphized - the final design has to appeal to me, so I have to find the girls physically attractive and I have to think the boys look cool (it's a fairly shallow, fairly heterosexual way of thinking but it's honest) and how 'human' they are depends on that, especially facially, along with any rules I've set myself about whatever 'universe' I'm creating for (i.e. a Sonic fan character would not look it came from... I dunno... Bloody Roar).


----------



## Ramses (Dec 6, 2012)

Probably, in the Old Days (long ago), most creators/writers were straight men. They wanted to see attractive women, personally - and professionally, well, they knew that sex sells, so attractive women (with boobs of course) was the way to go. They probably also figured that the straight men in the audience would find those women hotter if they were a bit more human-like. 
Male characters were allowed to have a wider variety of personalities, and appearance only mattered if the character was the hero (thus could not look too cartoony or ugly).
Female characters (in the Old Days) just needed to look beautiful.


----------



## Ednawalker (Dec 7, 2012)

An early example of anthropomorphic female animal characters who are on the more "human" end of the sliding scale of anthropomorphism with humanoid body shapes is Van Beuren Studio's feline character in "The Farmerette," done in 1932. There were a few other early examples, but female animals of this level of anthropomorphism have become more common since the 1980s.


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 7, 2012)

It's ok/acceptable/expected for male characters of beastly origins to be... well, beastly. But people protest when females aren't.. feminine. 

Take the playable Worgen in WoW, for example. During beta for cataclysm, they had really beasty, snarly faces. But then people complained and they were given cute puppy dog faces, which is a drastic difference when compared to the males.

Additionally, it's the same reason you see a lot of variation in male body type in a lot of media. Fat guys, scrawny guys, lean guys, beefy guys. But with women, a lot of artists tend to fall into making one "default" female body and throwing on a few minor alterations. I can't say I'm not guilty of this; in fact, I tend to put ideal bodies on everyone (god forbid a character have a beer belly, right?). 

But one thing I'll never forget are these two pages from an art book, I think on comic book drawing (?). I'll try to hunt them down. But on the first page, there are tips for designing male bodies. Lots of variation. Then, on the next page, are tips for female bodies. All essentially the same, with the writer making these crazy stretches to differentiate the bodies-- the difference basically came down to how much more sexy was added and difference in breast size.

On the flip side, here's a great little infopic tutorial for adding variation to your ladies' designs.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> But with women, a lot of artists tend to fall into making one "default" female body and throwing on a few minor alterations.


Popular videogame League of Legends is especially awful for falling into this trap.


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 8, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Popular videogame League of Legends is especially awful for falling into this trap.



Funnily enough, when I was trying to dig up those pages (still can't find them!) I ran into a LoL forum complaining about exactly that.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 9, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Funnily enough, when I was trying to dig up those pages (still can't find them!) I ran into a LoL forum complaining about exactly that.


Pretty much every model:

*Hourglass figure
*Big tits

It's slowly evolving into some grand crime against humanity.


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 9, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Pretty much every model:
> 
> *Hourglass figure
> *Big tits
> ...



Hopefully it's not this bad yet:





(this is from a real game)


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 9, 2012)

What about "it" fursonas? My fursona is an "it" but sometimes I go by "he" though I'm a girl.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> What about "it" fursonas? My fursona is an "it" but sometimes I go by "he" though I'm a girl.


I guess that would place you outside this situation.


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 9, 2012)

My fursona has breasts and curved hips just to define her as female really


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 9, 2012)

I've also seen that the Disney girls lack feminine aspects. I.e. Breasts.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't see female anthro's being more human then males except for boobs, and genitals in furry porn. :>


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 9, 2012)

i agree with many others.... Cause boobs


----------



## Ednawalker (Dec 10, 2012)

KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> I've also seen that the Disney girls lack feminine aspects. I.e. Breasts.



Some Disney female animal characters do have breasts and humanoid body shapes, including Clarice Chipmunk (Two Chips and a Miss), Gadget Hackwrench (Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers), Katarina Kodorofsky (Mickey Mouse Comics), Roxanne (A Goofy Movie), Rebecca Cunningham (Tale Spin), and Miss Kitty Mouse (The Great Mouse Detective).


----------



## Greycoat (Dec 11, 2012)

I remember a small discussion I was a part of when some friends began talking about breast in Anthro characters. It was started because one of our friends ALWAYS drew large knockers on his creations and we started to talk about how a lot of admired female characters in cartoons actually seem to be normal or flat chested.

And after talking about how memorable and charming those characters were, we realized it was because we loved the characters personality and behavior. And those are things that are hard to initially catch with a simple flat image (unless you're pretty good with posing characters). We realized the drawing had to have something eye catching and pleasing if it was going to solely be based off its looks. Boobs do a great job of just that.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 11, 2012)

Short answer? Boobs and sex appeal as well as showing the gender differences in species.

Personal (and long) answer? My fursona does not have a "generous" bosom, though I love tits. She even looks boyish with an androgynous figure and a stern look. I mean, many people have seen the sketch of her and most seem to know she's a female without me telling them but I have had a couple people ask why my fursona was male when I'm a female in real life. (Idk why they would assume I HAVE to have a female fursona just because I female in real life.) Anyway, I wanted to match my fursona to my real self closely so that's why she's small breasted.

I don't personally pay too much attention unless they give them seriously enormous tits that you can't ignore.


----------



## Ednawalker (Dec 14, 2012)

The anthropomorphic hen Clara Cluck from the early Disney shorts and House of Mouse may not be humanoid, but her puffed-up chest feathers resemble large breasts.

The penguins in _Happy Feet _are barely anthropomorphic at all, but the females have shading on their chest feathers to suggest a bosom and many of them have more expansive chests than the males.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't know how some of you haven't seen this. I see it everywhere. Here's a pretty perfect representation.

Blacksad has some females that are as anthropomorphized as the males, but the ones that are meant to be attractive are clearly more humanized as below. He has a feline face where she could easily be a person in make up and costume. I'm not complaining about any of this but the disparity is there.


----------



## Ednawalker (Dec 17, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> I don't know how some of you haven't seen this. I see it everywhere. Here's a pretty perfect representation.
> 
> Blacksad has some females that are as anthropomorphized as the males, but the ones that are meant to be attractive are clearly more humanized as below. He has a feline face where she could easily be a person in make up and costume. I'm not complaining about any of this but the disparity is there.



Backsad may be closer to the "human" end of the sliding scale of anthropomorphism than the examples I provided (Riff Raff and Cleo, Chip and Dale and Clarice, Bugs and Lola) in general, but it shows the "Female Animal More Humanlike Than Male Animal" disparity very nicely.


----------



## Ednawalker (Dec 19, 2012)

There are some female animal characters that stay more on the "animal" end of the sliding scale of anthropomorphism like the male animal characters in many shows. Examples include Penelope Pussycat (Looney Tunes), Mrs. Brisby (The Secret of NIMH), Cindy Bear (Yogi Bear), and the aforementioned Tigress (Kung Fu Panda).


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Ednawalker said:


> There are some female animal characters that stay more on the "animal" end of the sliding scale of anthropomorphism like the male animal characters in many shows. Examples include Penelope Pussycat (Looney Tunes), Mrs. Brisby (The Secret of NIMH), Cindy Bear (Yogi Bear), and the aforementioned Tigress (Kung Fu Panda).


Truth. Some females are more humanoid, some aren't. A perfect example of a not-more-humanoid one that I just remembered is in Shirokuma Cafe where penguins all look exactly the same, but the girls wear bows (so cute!). In my experience though the majority of female anthros are more humanlike than the males.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 21, 2012)

Double standard, really - people would say that on TVTropes before it was removed.



benignBiotic said:


> I don't know how some of you haven't seen this. I see it everywhere. Here's a pretty perfect representation.
> 
> Blacksad has some females that are as anthropomorphized as the males, but the ones that are meant to be attractive are clearly more humanized as below. He has a feline face where she could easily be a person in make up and costume. I'm not complaining about any of this but the disparity is there.



...there is something very wrong with that pic. o-o 

It's coloured nicely but uh...that guy looks like you took something from another comic...and then pasted it onto his head. I know Blacksad's a nice artist and all but...I can't help but think there's something wrong.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 23, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Because boobs.
> 
> Seriously, I am 99% sure that is the answer. It's probably waaaay easier to market a "sexy" female character.



Pretty much this.  (Because the This button is MIA.  >:T)


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't think the females are any more humanoid than the males to any degree. All you people must be just staring at the boobs and thinking how human they look. :V


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 23, 2012)

I really like this style, which is why I consider myself a furry for the most part (don't judge)*(NSFW) *http://luscious.net/c/furries/pictu...07/id/4420800/@026acb05d23633b43909f3efcbccea

I am a fan of human feet and hands, etc...


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 25, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I don't think the females are any more humanoid than the males to any degree. All you people must be just staring at the boobs and thinking how human they look. :V


And those of use more attracted to the males? Srsly look at the Blacksad example. He is visibly furry, has feline eyes and a more feline mouth. No 'hair.' Natalia has lush human-looking lips, a head of hair, and flesh colored, less obvious fur. It can be subtle, but I see the disparity all over the place.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> And those of use more attracted to the males? Srsly look at the Blacksad example. He is visibly furry, has feline eyes and a more feline mouth. No 'hair.' Natalia has lush human-looking lips, a head of hair, and flesh colored, less obvious fur. It can be subtle, but I see the disparity all over the place.



I don't really think the Blacksad style looks conventional as furry art.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

Ednawalker said:


> How come many anthropomorphic female animal characters tend to be drawn closer to the "human" end of the sliding scale of anthropomorphism when the anthropomorphic male animal characters? The male animals tend to stick to the general body conventions of their species, while the female animals tend to have more humanoid bodies, often with human-style breasts. For example, Cleo (female cat) from Heathcliff and The Catillac Cats is more anthropomorphic than Riff Raff (male cat), Lola Bunny (female bunny) is more anthropomorphic than Bugs Bunny (male bunny), and Clarice (female chipmunk) from "Two Chips and a Miss" is more anthropomorphic than Chip and Dale (male chipmunks).



I see what you mean and maybe it is because of the female human figure that draws attention. My character is more feral and I prefer her this way but if I must for a RP, then I can be anthro.


----------



## guy (Jan 1, 2013)

Ednawalker said:


> How come many anthropomorphic female animal characters tend to be drawn closer to the "human" end of the sliding scale of anthropomorphism when the anthropomorphic male animal characters? The male animals tend to stick to the general body conventions of their species, while the female animals tend to have more humanoid bodies, often with human-style breasts. For example, Cleo (female cat) from Heathcliff and The Catillac Cats is more anthropomorphic than Riff Raff (male cat), Lola Bunny (female bunny) is more anthropomorphic than Bugs Bunny (male bunny), and Clarice (female chipmunk) from "Two Chips and a Miss" is more anthropomorphic than Chip and Dale (male chipmunks).



If I see an anthro character that I consider incredibly attractive, and she has eight "teats", it turns me off entirely and I go to the next artist. There's realistic, and then there's too realistic. It'd be like drawing cling-ons in the tail fur to me.


----------



## guy (Jan 1, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I really like this style, which is why I consider myself a furry for the most part (don't judge)*(NSFW) *http://luscious.net/c/furries/pictu...07/id/4420800/@026acb05d23633b43909f3efcbccea
> 
> I am a fan of human feet and hands, etc...



Not me. If I see an incredibly drawn female character with two breasts and a very attractive face, and she has human feet, I just don't dig it. Human hands, yes, with maximum paddage and claws, but I like canine feet, four toes, long, thick, etc.

You basically like animal- like characters with animal ears. Like anime style. Right?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> I don't really think the Blacksad style looks conventional as furry art.


Sorry just noticed this now. What do you mean when you say that?


----------



## Ednawalker (Jan 7, 2013)

Are there any more examples, inversions, and exceptions of female-animal-more-anthro-than-male-animal that you can think of?


----------



## wolfman444 (Jan 26, 2013)

actually this trend really irks me. I prefer the breasts, and vagina/anus to look more animal, It's a shame more artists don't draw this type of thing.
I'm talking about just tipping the scales a bit more animalistic, as in multiple breasts, proper genitals, and proper anus.  yet still have the other feminine curves, and facial traits.

A good example would be the way Redfox76 describes his characters on sofurry.  The image I get of, captain May, for example, is exactly what I am talking about as to how I would like to see more artists draw females.

The problem is that so little of this type of art exists.


----------



## Stripeypants (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know the stats on how widespread this phenomenon is, but I would not be surprised.

My first thought is that it comes from the same decision making place that leads to so many Hallowe'en costumes or women that aren't costumes at all.  If the 'costume' is meant to be a character, a face or name might be plastered across the chest, or a tiny hat with some eyes and a mouth might be included.  You can see great examples at the fucknosexyhalloweencostumes tumblr.

Basically, a great number of people may enjoy the idea of women pretending to be a character or a food or an animal, but when it is visually represented, they would prefer to just stick to the features they find attractive.

I don't know that this applies to everyone who draws such art, but if the trend is in place mostly for boobular porn, then my guess is that's why.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

(If I remember from a documentary), I think this might stem back to the days when animations started, female characters needed to look a bit more humanoid otherwise they looked like males because it wasn't as easy to tell the difference with just the animal characters. For example, bustiness and feminine posture is a big identifier that the character if female and it's better for the character to be more humanoid in this case because that is an emphasis on very human traits. I think the bonus was that sex appeal sold as a hence, as well. With fine art (especially the less toony stuff) nowadays I don't think that matters so much so where it still exists it is either emphasis on the old way or purely the sexual or aesthetic appeal.


----------



## Miles-za (Jan 27, 2013)

Most of the time when it's not the body shape that changes to look more female it's added details like bows that do the trick. And this annoys me as much as the former because everybody knows girls wear bows. All of them...

Both are recognized tropes on TvTropes.


----------



## wolfman444 (Jan 28, 2013)

To me I see the animalistic anthros as being more feasable, it's just easier to believe that if, say, canines, for example, evolved as the sentient species, they would look like I envision This Character  to look.
     That is to say, they would have humanoid hands, and walk on 2 legs, but their feet would be paws, and they would have ten teats, and canine looking faces, and humanlike hair.   That's hot, assuming the character is meant to be an intellectual equal/superior.


----------



## Ssela (Jan 30, 2013)

Cloverleaf said:


> It's ok/acceptable/expected for male characters of beastly origins to be... well, beastly. But people protest when females aren't.. feminine.
> 
> Take the playable Worgen in WoW, for example. During beta for cataclysm, they had really beasty, snarly faces. But then people complained and they were given cute puppy dog faces, which is a drastic difference when compared to the males.



Actually, you have that reversed.  Initially, they had softer, more feminine faces, but people complained that they were too cutesy so blizz gave them ugly, snarly faces.  They still have them today, and they are still ugly.  Current face is on the left, the original is on the right.


----------



## lenoirvrai (Jan 31, 2013)

Boobs.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 31, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Possible majoriy of the time "sexsells"



Very true. Its partly if not always this reason. Just like how death and terror sells on the media as opposed to happy stories and stuff. Whatever evoke more of an emotion from someone is going to hit harder...


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

There's also Most Writers Are Male which would naturally result in female animals being more sexualized.


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Feb 1, 2013)

Sexism not egregious sexism mind you but  the whole "males are allowed to be ugly but women aren't" unless they're the villains or comedic relief actually the sexism is kind of blatant when I start to think about it... 

You can have ugly male characters and love them like The Thing, Quasimodo but when you try to that with females not much attention is payed to them or they're in a story to become pretty.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 2, 2013)

GhostWolf said:


> Seriously no real female animal has boobs.



Not entirely correct. In some species the boobs are only visible during pregnancy and when rearing young.


----------



## skyelar (Feb 2, 2013)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Not entirely correct. In some species the boobs are only visible during pregnancy and when rearing young.



Also, humans are animals. And female humans have boobs. So...

I think it's a combination of "sexy ladies" and differentiation. Artists tend to increase the size of breasts (and butt) on female characters that are supposed to be sexy for one thing. But also, in animals the physical differentiation between males and females is predominantly size but as humans we aren't as used to telling which one's the chick by how tall she is compared to the others. We're much more familiar with "oh, that one's the girl 'cause it's got curves/makeup/girly clothing/looks like a bitch!"


----------



## Ednawalker (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is a more subtle example; Sawyer the female cat from _Cats Don't Dance_ looks a little more human proportioned than Danny the male cat does.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 9, 2013)

I dunno, I think my anthros are pretty equal.  Both have human torsos, both have digitigrade legs, both have the same type of arms, both have pectoral regions matching their gender, both have pelvic regions matching their gender, etc.  I just mix humans and animals the way I like, usually with a human body and animal extremities and an animal face.  It depends on the artist.


----------

